# Pulled the Trigger



## Jim41 (Jun 12, 2010)

Long time lurker, first time poster.
After 5 years of research and agonizing, finally settled on a DK40SE w/FEL as a replacement for my grand dads 1949 AC model C that I've been love/ hating since I was 7 years old (the tractor is 12 years older than me). A bit dangerous on the hills with no ROPS, tricycle front end, light front end and touchy brakes. At 61, it's time she retired before she breaks.
The dealer (Eric at Moon Tractor in Hillsboro, OH) is the best I've ever seen, bar none (and I've talked to a LOT of them, all brands). Honestly wants me as a customer, not just a sale. With the current promo, got the tractor for $800 less than he quoted me 2 years ago. ($21,721 out the door, all inclusive. Tires with rimguard, free first maintenance, dyno runup prior to delivery, tax, paperwork, etc).
See attached for Grandpa's Allis, which is for sale if anyone cares.
Will shoot a picture out when the new beast is delivered next weekend, side by side with the AC. Maybe a little difference? Ha!


----------



## pchili4 (Jun 10, 2010)

I have never seen a kioti before, that one sure looks like a keeper Jim


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Congratulations on the new DK 40. Very nice machines.
Be sure to post photos when you get it.
I've own a DK 35 (2001 model). It has been an excellant tractor. No problems at all.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice! Welcome to the forum Jim. What of some pictures of that Kioti?


----------



## pchili4 (Jun 10, 2010)

*kioti*

Sorry about that mix up Jim i have never seen a kioti before i am new at this computer stuff so i dont even know if thease messages are going to the right place if i am a pain in the arse just tell me to go to hell


----------



## Jim41 (Jun 12, 2010)

*Hey, pchili4 we're cool.*



pchili4 said:


> Sorry about that mix up Jim i have never seen a kioti before i am new at this computer stuff so i dont even know if thease messages are going to the right place if i am a pain in the arse just tell me to go to hell


Hey, brother, I just didn't know you were new to this. We're all one big happy, tractor loving family here.
Paste the link below in your browser for kioti's stock photos, spec sheet, etc. on the DK40SE. Doesn't look like mine (I just have a bucket loader and no backhoe - yet. With rimguard in the rear tires and the loader, it's twice the horsepower and three times the weight of the Allis Chalmers, and diesel puts the torque where you need it in a tractor - for "lugging" as my dad used to put it. 

KIOTI - run ahead of the pack!

Will post some photos when it's delivered next weekend. 
Will be in Ontario in Ancaster and St. Thomas off and on for the next 3 weeks on a couple of jobs. Beautiful country up there.
Later,
Jim


----------

